# Solved: Motor Start Capacitor



## Frank4d

My Genie screw drive garage door opener has recently decided it doesn't want to open. A week ago it would open about 50% of times tried. This week it is about 10%.

Checked the up down limit switches (ok), tension adjustment (ok), not binding on anything (I can raise the garage door by turning the motor by hand if I turn it enough times).

I looked at the motor start capacitor and it has a couple of holes in the top... looks like acid ate through it, and some dried orange leakage.

I connected a multimeter to it and tried to open the garage door. The voltage barely gets off the ground on failed attempts, and is 150 VAC when it does work. My guess is the capacitor is intermittently shorting.

I found a local Genie dealer that has the capacitor for $19. So I'll put the saved $180 (for a whole new opener) toward a new Dell FPW2405 display.


----------



## JohnWill

I think you should blow the $180 on a new garage door opener. If the cap went, who knows what's next?


----------



## wacor

JohnWill said:


> I think you should blow the $180 on a new garage door opener. If the cap went, who knows what's next?


not necessarily true

in my business we regularly replace blown capacitors. and it does not necessarily mean there is an eminent failure

however I would check and see how the door moves manually. to make sure there is not something else putting strain on the door opener. such as a broken spring or lubrication being required.

just my two cents worth

Edit: I have never seen a capacitor intermittently short. You check them with an ohm meter to see if they are dead or grounded. also the orange fluid is a new one to me but maybe the capacitors we use are different.


----------



## JohnWill

I guess you don't understand the significance of the  smiley.

For the humor impaired, it was a joke.


----------



## wacor

JohnWill said:


> I guess you don't understand the significance of the  smiley.


that went right past me. must be the hat on it?


----------



## Frank4d

I am saving the $180 for the monitor. Screw the garage door opener, people can lift the door and push it down the old fashioned way if the capacitor doesn't fix it.


----------



## GoneForNow

Frank4d said:


> I am saving the $180 for the monitor. Screw the garage door opener, people can lift the door and push it down the old fashioned way if the capacitor doesn't fix it.


You ain't got a wife the size of mine. She lifted it twice and that was it. I was told to fix it or replace it otherwise she was driving through it.  She's small in size but big on mean.


----------



## JohnWill

At least my wife would just part outside. Well... actually she'd just kick me out and part in my bay, so I fix the doors if they don't work.


----------



## Skivvywaver

gbrumb said:


> You ain't got a wife the size of mine. She lifted it twice and that was it. I was told to fix it or replace it otherwise she was driving through it.  She's small in size but big on mean.


 Becky wouldn't even have looked. She would have hit the button and gunned it. If door wasn't open when she started, it would have been open when she was done. 

God bless her.


----------



## Frank4d

The new motor start capacitor worked... and it only set me back $20.03 including tax. So I can still put $180 toward my new monitor.


----------



## Oranginator

For those of you who stumble upon this thread take note; I ran into the exacte same problem with my Sears 1/2 hp garage door opener. My door opener first stopped working when it was really cold (-20C), then worked for a bit when it warmed up, then stopped for good. Investigation showed that the door itself was working fine but the door opener wouldn't go. I opened it up to fine fresh orange runny stuff on some of the wires that seemed to be coming from the motor starter capacitor. Google search and voila, this thread confirmed the problem. Nice to be able to save a couple hundred bucks and not have to buy a new garage door opener!


----------



## Frank4d

Google is amazing stuff! I wonder what else I have posted here that will come back to haunt me ten years from now.


----------

